# RC62 - UCCB Statement



## sandi99 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi there - according to TurboTax, most will not receive a RC62 UCCB statement (unless due to back-payments, repayments, etc.) due to tax changes. I have not received a statement in my online CRA mail account either. Just would like someone to confirm this.


----------



## domelight (Oct 12, 2012)

Correct,

One would expect you would be aware if you had a back payment or repayment. if thats not the case, than you should not receive an RC62 for 2017


----------

